# Newbie tries his hand at coffee



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi folks,

well the ahem cough cough Bosch Tassimo has brewed it's last beverage...time to dive in at the deep-end and see what all this espresso millarky is all about.

As some of you maybe aware i went through a right nightmare trying to buy a Lelit Bianca...the "flow-profiling" thingy-ma-jig look liked the kind of thing that appealed to my inner geek; even though i've never ever used a "proper" coffee machine ever. Anyhow all that went pear-shaped thanks to Coffee Italia and their slimy tactics; so after calming down and following the advice of forum members i decided to use BB as my 2nd attempt at getting a Bianca or the Crem One...obviously my money wasn't good enough (or they didn't need it) as they "couldn't be bothered to reply to my messages"...ah well....let's try again shall we.

Option 3 (my original 1st choice) was discussed with the significant other and we decided (after doing the sums) to stick two fingers upto the pretenders and go with my 1st choice....if i'd have done this is the beginning then i'd have had a lot less heartache/sweat and tears.

The sad but true thing is that the machine should have been the 1st purchase but as it turns out it bacame the last to arrive...go figure, as the yanks would say. I bought a Lelit knock-box (to go with the Bianca), some cheap n nasty (although not too bad considering the price) stainless plate scales whilst awaiting for my new Timemore black-mirror scales from China. Also purchased at the same time was some new Rhino milk frothing jugs and chocolate shaker, Motta thermometer (im a newbie; no experience), a portafilter funnel (nice but too thin...to be replaced later), some carabiners for the towels, Scarlet Perfetto calibrated (newbie so no guessing) tamper, some latte=art-templates (yeah yeah i know it's cheating; again newbie excuse), a ROK GC hand-grinder (now to be sold) and a Mazzer Major (N.O.S at £400 !!)...all brand NEW...nothing 2nd hand.

I did also purchase a handmade solid polished billet aluminium Tamperstation from a guy in Germany but DHL somehow decided to give me the run around for nearly a month !! so that got cancelled and eventually i got my money refunded. Talkin of refunded...The Coffee Mate (now hiding behind new name of Coffee Friend) where another set of arseholes that BS their way around box-shifting-tactics and meant that the Lelit (for the Bianca) distributor tool was also something that fate decided i wasn't having.

Stuff to get:- a Mildred bar towel or 2, a Londinium tamper, funnel and 3 pronged jobby for de-clumping and some lil Londinium cups n saucers (when back in stock).

Stuff yet to arrive:- Daniel Wong doserless kit and stainless hopper cap for the brand new Mazzer Major....some beans and some clue as to what to do with all this nice new coffee gubbins.

Please remember folks that i'm a newbie and therefore haven't got a clue (all the gear-no idea)....but i intend on having fun on my new coffee journey.

As always, stay safe & take care.

Darren.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sorry to hear about all your trouble but the final set up looks amazing!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Glad you got there in the end. Happy experimenting


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Fantastic first setup , which should make things easier .. Enjoy


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks peeps, brings a smile to my face knowing i'm doing something right for once 😉

....and so my Coffee Journey has begun....


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Starting at the potential end game, very impressed and it does save the years of crappy single use dual boilers / HX headaches. 
Thanks for sharing 👍


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

woohoo, excellent setup, will make you happy


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks amazing, I'm so pleased you've got where you wanted despite all the hassles involved. As another newbie to the espresso world (just waiting for my used La Pavoni to arrive, hopefully next week) what made you decide on the Londinium compared to the pumped machines? For me it was a case of affording a better quality machine compared to a similar budget pumped machine, but your budget offered you the choice of any of the better machines, what was it that made you go the lever route? I'm already pondering future options as I know I'll want to upgrade at some point when I know more about things.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

SafetyThird said:


> *...what made you decide on the Londinium compared to the pumped machines? *
> 
> it was my 1st choice but our budget (at the time) only allowed for us to get x amount of items...we decided on doing up the kitchen after Rona threw a spanner in the works and ruined our dream of a lifetime wedding in Honolulu; after being refunded for everything (apart from British Airways taking the piss) it left us with surplus cash...new cooker, washing machine, fridge freezer, dishwasher, pots & pans, cutlery kept SWMBO happy, whereas i just wanted a coffe machine....but as time went by due to the nightmare mentioned we managed to get monies from various peeps (hotel, photographer etc. etc. and eventually BA) which meant we now could justify the Londinium....i'd have liked a Vostok or a Speedster or one of those high-end machines but let's not get carried away now 😉 ...gives me something for the "upgrade-itous" tickbox (well i can dream lol)
> 
> ...


 EDIT:- forgot to add...Plus the ability to do profiling was another reason...as well as the "WOW" factor when you walk into the kitchen.


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks for such a detailed reply and my heart goes out to you having your dream wedding cancelled like that, and the trouble with getting money back. What a nightmare. It sounds as though we're of similar character when it comes to coffee and learning things, hence going for a refurbished La Pavoni, I'll look forward to hearing how you get on with your Londinium.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Sorry i can't work out how to edit the Title to add the words "again"....i'll experiment later.

Anyhow some new additions :-

Espresso cups and saucers (x6) from Reiss all the way from New Zealand

Cappuccino cups and saucers (x6) from Italy

Some towels (x2) (personalised) from Mildred.

I will update this as/when i acquire some more new goodies.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just a lovely set up, I love my LR24and the flexibility that it offers, there are a few of us that have them on here now, enjoy


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

coffeechap said:


> Just a lovely set up, I love my LR24and the flexibility that it offers, there are a few of us that have them on here now, enjoy


 Cheers matey, i still grin like a lil kiddy everytime i walk past it....my missus says i'll be talking to it next....i think she's jealous truth be told :classic_wink:


----------



## BikeSausage (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks fantastic. far too much shiny chrome for our cleaning habits......😉

I'll get around to snapping my recent Sage/Gaggia purchase in due course. More functional than photogenic!


----------

